# Smoked and fried turkey



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Thinking about doing another smoked and then deep fried turkey tomorrow. Last time I did a 13 pound bird on the smoker for 2 hours and then in the fryer for about 45 minutes and it was delicious. I have a 17 pound bird that I plan on giving the same treatment around 2 pm. Does anyone else do this and perhaps some tips they want to share?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Smoked turkey is the bomb! One tip though BRINE!!! I never did this until it was suggested to me. I was shocked at the difference in taste! Amazing


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

It is being brined right now. My neighbor has a great recipe that should be perfect.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I was told a recipe of cajun crab boil. Fill ur boil pot with it soak the turkey for at least 30 minutes. Then boil for thirty minutes then let it soak for bout 10 minutes then to the smoker for the remaining time. Said to really induce flavor into the bird


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Smoke and fry??? That is commitment ton the bird. 
I smoked two for thanksgiving and they were excellent


----------

